# Mackay Queensland



## ste74 (May 17, 2008)

Hi to all,

Possible chance of a job working in Sarina, Queensland. Does anyone on here live near the vacinity or the Mackay region that can offer advice on good locations to live and schools for 3 girls aged 11,9 and 3?

Thanks

Ste


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Ste,

Sorry I can't help on info re Mackay but keeping fingers crossed for the job.

Dolly


----------



## ste74 (May 17, 2008)

Hi Dolly

Thanks for the vote of confidence for the job !!!!

Ste


----------



## ste74 (May 17, 2008)

Looks like I got the job, just agreeing salaries now then my 457 can go ahead. Need to look at locations now.... cant wait !!!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

ste74 said:


> Looks like I got the job, just agreeing salaries now then my 457 can go ahead. Need to look at locations now.... cant wait !!!


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

All systems go from now then..... 

If you need any further advice etc just ask away, there's always someone here who will be able to help.

Dolly


----------



## ste74 (May 17, 2008)

Thanks Dolly 

Based on what I am to be earn as a salary, and taking out my tax, Uk commitments and rent & utilities in OZ I will roughly have $60k for food and other living cost. Will that be enough for a family of 5 to live on ? Not sure about general living costs.
Thanks !!!

Ste


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Ste,

There's a sticky at the top of the forum page on the cost of living, have a look and see if there's anything there that'll be of any help.

I'm not sure how expensive (or not) it is living in QLD...but that's a reasonably good salary.

Dolly


----------



## Bepa (May 29, 2008)

Ste74,

Good luck with the move. Please keep us informed as to the goings on - I am hoping to move to Mackay soon too. Who are you going to work for?


----------



## Bepa (May 29, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Hi Ste,
> 
> There's a sticky at the top of the forum page on the cost of living, have a look and see if there's anything there that'll be of any help.
> 
> ...


Dolly,

I may be being dumb, but where is this sticky you are refering to?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Bepa said:


> Dolly,
> 
> I may be being dumb, but where is this sticky you are refering to?


The sticky post that Dolly is referring to is right at the top of the Australian country forum called 'Cost of living'. 

A quick way to get back to the Australian country forum (especially if you've arrived here through an email) is to click on the link at the top of this screen that says 'Australian Expat Forum for Expats Living in Australia'.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Chrissygirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi ste, what sort of job was it, my husband is site manager here, and isapplying to several, he is going over in July just for interviews, because the construction stuff is drying up here. He is looking at about $120 Aud a year, we hope it will be enough to live on, I have done the figures and I am sure it will work out fine, Chrissy


----------



## ste74 (May 17, 2008)

Hi Chrissy
Im a Senior Planner and been working in construction, rail & civils, let your fella know that there is loads of construction work on the West Coast, if he needs a couple of contacts as my Dad met up with a few companies in feb when he was out there. Your other half will do better than $120k though as construction profesionals are like gold !!!! Best of luck !!

Ste

PS wot area you living in as there is quite a bit of work in North West where I am?


----------



## ste74 (May 17, 2008)

Quick update people.

Just got our 457 Visas, should be going in the next 4-6 weeks !!!!


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

ste74 said:


> Quick update people.
> 
> Just got our 457 Visas, should be going in the next 4-6 weeks !!!!


Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## ste74 (May 17, 2008)

tcscivic12 said:


> Congratulations and good luck.


Thanks !!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

ste74 said:


> Quick update people.
> 
> Just got our 457 Visas, should be going in the next 4-6 weeks !!!!


CONGRATULATIONS!

Wow you'll be out here that soon!
Where are you moving to?

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

ste74 said:


> Quick update people.
> 
> Just got our 457 Visas, should be going in the next 4-6 weeks !!!!


Yay!

CONGRATULATIONS!

Now the fun starts with getting everything sorted out before you go!

Good Luck.....

Dolly


----------



## ste74 (May 17, 2008)

Bepa said:


> Ste74,
> 
> Good luck with the move. Please keep us informed as to the goings on - I am hoping to move to Mackay soon too. Who are you going to work for?


I'm going to be working for Macmahon on a rail project in Sarina.
Who you going to be working for ??

Ste


----------



## Bepa (May 29, 2008)

Ste,

Going to work for Cardno as a geotechnical lab manager / geotechnical site engineer. Perhaps our paths will cross; if not work wise, then socially. 

Keep in touch.
Paul


----------



## ste74 (May 17, 2008)

Bepa said:


> Ste,
> 
> Going to work for Cardno as a geotechnical lab manager / geotechnical site engineer. Perhaps our paths will cross; if not work wise, then socially.
> 
> ...



Absolutely mate, and likewise.

I'll get the first round in


----------



## Bepa (May 29, 2008)

Ste,

may be seeing you in a couple of months; our 457s came through.. Just got to sell up here now.


----------



## ste74 (May 17, 2008)

Bepa said:


> Ste,
> 
> may be seeing you in a couple of months; our 457s came through.. Just got to sell up here now.


Landed here 3 weeks ago and started work.

How you gettin on ??


----------



## Bepa (May 29, 2008)

Ste,

Still trying to get rid of the house, but will end up letting it. I fly out to Mackay on 29th, and the rest of the family follow on in a month's time!!!
All systems go & the house looks like a bomb has hit it.

I have sent you my e-mail off thread to keep in touch.


----------



## Bepa (May 29, 2008)

*Arrival*

Ste,

In Mackay now, give us a shout.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Bepa said:


> Ste,
> 
> In Mackay now, give us a shout.


In that case welcome to Australia 

Regards,
Karen


----------

